# mullet (hairstyle)



## redoble

Alguien me puede decir que significa esta palabra?

Moderator's note: several threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## te gato

Hola;
A MULLET is a hair style..thankfully not around here any more.. It is when your hair is short on the sides and front but long in the back.
te gato


----------



## redoble

Que significa esta palabra?
Muchas gracias


----------



## paultucker79

Hola redoble

Puedo pensar de dos significados de esa palabra en ingles.

1 - Es un estilo de corte de pelo (de varon) , popular en los 1980's. El pelo es largo, a los hombros. Muchas fubtbolistas tuvieron este estilo. Mira a esta pagina web por ejemplos de "mullets""!!

www.mulletmadness.com

2. es un pez. Hay red mullet (mullet rojo) y black mullet (mullet negro). Creo que los encuentra en el oceano de India (aunque no estoy seguro)

Espero que te haya ayudado!!!


----------



## dave

A *mullet * is a very bad hairstyle - long, often curly hair, usually worn by men. 
Some prime examples can be found here:

http://www.pw9.co.uk/funnies_general/havealaf_mullet_001.html


----------



## asellin

Another question:
para el corte de pelo que en ingles se llama "mullet", hay alguna traduccion en espanol? me dicen que esta muy de modo ahora entre los chicos argentinos, asi que debe de haber algun termino.?
gracias!


----------



## cirrus

It isn't just Argentina. To judge by what I saw out clubbing in Belgium at the end last month, this wholly regrettable trend is alive and kicking all over Antwerp!

Aca en este enlace hay un mullet tipico. Como se llama? 
[enlace ya no activo]
http://images.google.co.uk/images?q=tbn:q1ymeocCdRgJ:www.angelfire.com/sd/DavsHomePage/wildjoe.jpg


----------



## sevillamia

How do you say this in Spanish: mullet?


----------



## araceli

We need some context, please.


----------



## Gato_Gordo

If you mean the *hair style,* we don't talk about it in public.

No, really, I don't think there's an official name in spanish for it, but here in Mexico we call it *corte de cholo* and nobody respectable would use it (of course if you find the _banda_ musical bands respectable....) ^_^


----------



## Moritzchen

En Argentina le dicen "cubana".


----------



## Chaucer

Gato_Gordo said:


> If you mean the *hair style,* we don't talk about it in public.
> 
> No, really, I don't think there's an official name in spanish for it, but here in Mexico we call it *corte de cholo* and nobody respectable would use it (of course if you find the _banda_ musical bands respectable....) ^_^



_Bandas_ are the most polished singers and musicians in the world.
Their instruments and their shoes are quite polished
(unless they're wearing those combination animal-skin/satin,
Apache cum Liberacci outfits with sandals).


----------



## Valderrobles007

La correcta traducción de "Mullet" como estilo de peinado (al menos en Argentina) es "Cubana".


----------



## SaritaSarang

Mullets are so gross looking. jajaja     No se como describirlo, pero donde yo vivo la gente que tiene un mullet normalmente son personas " rednecks" o nacos (perdona la palabra.)  Tambien gente que vive en el campo.   ( este es SOLO donde YO vivo. No se como es para otros lugares.)


----------



## Filis Cañí

Según Robert Graves en _Count Belisarius_, estilo huno.

(Un poco de cultureta nunca está de más.)


----------



## FrankElBueno

en los avatares de yahoo! se denomina "melena" el mullet q puedes ponerte. Y es un mullet de los más asquerosos.

la verdad es, se llamen cómo se llamen, los mullets no son difíciles encontrar en madrid tampoco. hasta los niños, hace unos meses agarré los pelos de un chavalín en la escuela donde trabajo y le dije "mullet". me respondió "pelo!" y le dije (ya que no estoy permitido hablarles en español) "yeah, but this, back here, short here... long here... this is a mullet".

"pelo".

tenía q decírselo a alguien.


----------



## Not_real_name

asellin said:


> Another question:
> para el corte de pelo que en ingles se llama "mullet", hay alguna traduccion en espanol? me dicen que esta muy de modo ahora entre los chicos argentinos, asi que debe de haber algun termino.?
> gracias!


 
Creo que la palabra que podría ser el equivalente en castellano es "greñas". Al menos es como yo lo diría después de haber consultado imagenes en internet.


----------



## falconwar

Unfortunately, mullet still alive in spain.

salu2


----------



## marinaab

while i studied abroad, i learned that in Chile they call it a "chocopanda" o "pichanga."  no se' si esto les ayude o no...


----------



## vacuola

en México le decimos "buki" porque hay un grupo muy famoso, Los Bukis, que usaban ese corte de cabello


----------



## Ciguataneja

En español, es sin duda alguna, "greñas", muy feas por cierto


----------



## Nereis

No estoy de acuerdo en la traducción del términdo por "greñas" por el simple hecho de que cualquiera puede tener greñas con el pelo largo, sin que sea característica necesaria ese tipo de corte en concreto. 

Otra cosa. ¿Alguien sabe de donde procede el término en inglés?


----------



## Aserolf

Haz clic en este enlace de Wikipedia:

*Mullet (haircut)*

Al final hay un cuadro con las diferentes variantes de idioma y cultura.

Saludos!


----------



## Ciguataneja

Yo también estoy de acuerdo en que mullet no es exactamente igual a greñas, si bien la sugerí como sinónimo más cercano ya que nosotros no tenemos una palabra específica para ese corte de pelo.


----------



## danidrums

En la zona donde yo vivo (suburbios de Madrid) la traducción al español de "mullet" no es un término general, sino varias palabras o expresiones más o menos "creadas". ejemplos:

- pelo mofeta
- llevar una rata (refiriéndose al pelo largo que se deja en la nuca)
- coletilla 
etc...

...o también directamente decimos "mira el pelo de kinki que lleva ese"...en Madrid al menos ese tipo de pelo suelen llevarlo toda clase de macarras y aprendices de macarra.

Un saludo


----------



## alkonost

TU definicion es correcta y me sirve  para  mi caso  thank you


Misao said:


> Hola..
> creo recordar que mullet es salmonete, pero claro, todo depende del contexto...si nos das más información...
> 
> Hope it helps!


----------



## wicca

danidrums said:


> ...o también directamente decimos "mira el pelo de kinki que lleva ese"...en Madrid al menos ese tipo de pelo suelen llevarlo toda clase de macarras y aprendices de macarra.



Algunas opciones más que se oyen por Madrid (además de la de arriba):

"pelo (s) / corte (de) lolailo"


----------



## Janis Joplin

Durante años vi a muchos usar el corte pero no tenía idea de como se llamaba, fue hasta que Billy Ray Cyrus se hizo famoso que supe que le llamaban *mullet*.

Al parecer en México el nombre era *salmonete*, muy popular entre los "gruperos" pero la verdad es que por acá debido a la influencia de EUA lo conocíamos como *mullet*.


----------



## Aserolf

Janis Joplin said:


> Durante años vi a muchos usar el corte pero no tenía idea de como se llamaba, fue hasta que Billy Ray Cirus se hiso famoso que supe que le llamaban *mullet*.
> 
> Al parecer en México el nombre era *salmonete*, muy popular entre los "gruperos" pero la verdad es que por acá debido a la influencia de EUA lo conocíamos como *mullet*.


 Pues aunque yo también soy del norte de México, nunca le conocí un nombre específico a este corte. Lo único que recuerdo es que lo describían como pelo de coleta. Particularmente a mi nunca me gustó, pero como dicen...en gustos se rompen géneros.


----------



## andyottito

Me interesa saber como se dice "mullet" en Chile. Tengo vários amigos allá y no me han podido dar una respuesta. (un "mullet" es un estílo de pelo, mas o menos popular en los ochentas entre futbolistas y meteleros, cuando esta corto el pelo en el frente, y largo atrás.

Espero sus respuestas! Saludos


----------



## chilenadecorazon

andyottito said:


> Me interesa saber como se dice "mullet" en Chile. Tengo vários amigos allá y no me han podido dar una respuesta. (un "mullet" es un estílo de pelo, mas o menos popular en los ochentas entre futbolistas y meteleros, cuando esta corto el pelo en el frente, y largo atrás.
> 
> Espero sus respuestas! Saludos



En Chile le decimos "chocopanda"


----------

